# name the flower



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

You got me, looks like a sea anemone. But I'm going to maintain my dignity and say it must be a southern flower I'm not familiar with...


----------



## Brudd (Mar 24, 2007)

Is it a Dahlia?


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

onoin blossom ?


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a composite flower, if it weren't so pale I'd say it was a dandelion.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

That would be one monster dandelion!

Are the leaves oposite or alternate?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Without seeing the rest of the plant I will guess? A flower of the Button Bush.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*maybe this will help*

http://zacharyfarmsllc.com/working_girls_march_2007.htm


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

That's not a flower, it's Phylis Dillers wig!

I thought Onion too but not watery enough.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I thought onion too, and since I have no other idea...I'll stick with onion...but, not placing any bets on it!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it looks like some kind of Thistle.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*correct. Yellow thistle we believe*

The bees love them.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

I was going to guess a thistle - we have Canadian thistle here, it is a darker pink than that one - it's a "weed" - but don't tell the bees that - they love it!


----------



## summersetretrievers (Mar 4, 2006)

There are two different flowers there right? 
First a thistle and second dutch clover?
Cindy


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Its actually Burdock....thistle is the family it belongs too.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Musk thistle!*

Musk thistle, a cattle ranchers worse enemy. We go out every summer when the blooms are popping and dig them out. Now the government has introduced a predator that lays it's egg in the plant and the larva eats the developing seeds.

EDIT; I answered before I read the posts  sorry.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok flathead the music has quit playing What is it??


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

the burdock we have up here is not spiny. 

Definitely a thistle, but more spiny than any in this area. My book says the "upright, spiny leaves that surround the flowerhead make a good identifier" of a yellow thistle. I think you are right.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

thistle of some species, or at least that's my guess.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>the burdock we have up here is not spiny.

Someone mentioned Burdock. The closest you can get to Burdock is that Burdock and Yellow Thistle are both in the Composite family. But, I think that's the largest plant family.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

We think it is yellow thistle


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

It looks like a thistle bloom.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*OK...here is another one.*

Whats this one? 
Clue: It was taken during the month of May from a boat in South Louisiana


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

Some type of azalea?


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks like water hyacinth to me.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*Kieck, you are right*



Kieck said:


> Looks like water hyacinth to me.


Pretty flower huh?


----------

